# need some clinic/bag of tricks ideas



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I think it would help to know something about you first. AASI or CASI training? Done any coaching? What background? What do you already have? or are you starting from scratch?

And when you say OWN, do you mean psychologically, or are you going to get ideas from people then copyright them? :huh:


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Here's one drill I enjoy. Helps with 180's, popping off an edge, riding switch and getting board control.

Basically you carve but instead of following through you do a 180 every turn. so start reg and do a toeside carve then heelside carve, pop a fs 180 and land on your toes and roll back to a switch heelside carve, pop a 180 land on your toes and then roll back to a heelside carve again.

Do the exact opposite and work on popping bs 180s and landing heelside edge.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Donutz said:


> And when you say OWN, do you mean psychologically, or are you going to get ideas from people then copyright them? :huh:


Haha never even thought of this. Send me $100 bucks and you can OWN my drill, otherwise I have the above post proving it's mine so don't even try to publish it without my consent and $100 in my pocket or I'll lawyer up yo.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

1st post and asking us to do his clinic homework :icon_scratch:

how about big kitty...little kitty drill:laugh:


----------



## rider3 (Mar 14, 2013)

*background*



Donutz said:


> I think it would help to know something about you first. AASI or CASI training? Done any coaching? What background? What do you already have? or are you starting from scratch?
> 
> And when you say OWN, do you mean psychologically, or are you going to get ideas from people then copyright them? :huh:


ha. not going to copyright anything - your ideas are safe with me. ok, background. aasi. level II. staff trainer & guest instructor. I've got all sorts of concepts and ideas rolling around in my head - independent feet/legs; fore aft movements; isolating joints in order to explore how movement of the ankles/knees/hips can impact tilt/twist/pivot/pressure; upper, lower body separation; active steering throughout the turn; benefits of high edge angles, benefits of low edge angles; so on and so forth. i'm not a snowboarding genius, I have so much to learn, but I think I have my head pretty well wrapped around some solid concepts (or at least headed in that direction). I'm just trying to expand my horizons, and get some specific things to practice on the hill in order to APPLY these ideas. I teach so many beginner lessons, I don't get as much opportunity to come up with really solid, fun games/drills/tasks for higher end riding. it'll help my riding, and my teaching. sorry for the loooong post, hope that's what you're looking for.


----------



## rider3 (Mar 14, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> 1st post and asking us to do his clinic homework :icon_scratch:
> 
> how about big kitty...little kitty drill:laugh:


hmmm. is this like some sort of freshman razzing? pick on the new guy to see if he's cool enough to hang with the oh so cool crowd? ok, i can roll with it. just wondering though - isn't that what I was doing - trying to get some homework done? I figured seeking advice from those more skilled and experienced than I was smart - you obviously think it's lazy. so all your ideas you teach are your original thoughts, nothing you learned from anyone else. well, you are the cool one aren't you. and by the way - i'm a chic, not a smart ass dude - maybe you need a progression in not making assumptions.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

rider3 said:


> hmmm. is this like some sort of freshman razzing? pick on the new guy to see if he's cool enough to hang with the oh so cool crowd? ok, i can roll with it. just wondering though - isn't that what I was doing - trying to get some homework done? I figured seeking advice from those more skilled and experienced than I was smart - you obviously think it's lazy. so all your ideas you teach are your original thoughts, nothing you learned from anyone else. well, you are the cool one aren't you. and by the way - i'm a chic, not a smart ass dude - maybe you need a progression in not making assumptions.


Well, first off the odds are with you having been male. Probably 90% likely. Second, wrath's reference is to the fact that we get people coming on here all the time trying to get us to do their homework for them, either in the form of presenting the subject of the essay as a question, or getting us to do a survey, or something similar. It's become such a pain that we've got a policy for it. http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/51207-posting-surveys-advertising.html This doesn't sound like it fits the mold, but I think we _would_ like to hear about how we'll benefit from the results. Maybe you're going to develop a web page or a video series or something?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Rider3,

Donutz was right...I was :icon_scratch: my ass...wutz a person that has some apparent instructor lingo doing asking for drills....that's what clinics are for. 

Anyways welcome...we could use a gal instructor and their perspective...and I'm inclined to think that gals have some differences in learning to ride and DO ride differently than guys. Speak up and don't be afraid of argueing.

So I hope you stick around we and new shredettes here certianly could benefit from a woman instructor's knowledge and perspective....i don't think there are any gal instructors here.

my bad...grumpy old geezer


----------



## jlm1976 (Feb 26, 2009)

rider3 said:


> Hey all. Got a question for any of you who instruct - or those of you who don't, but have some ideas you think will help. I'd like to add to my bag of tricks for coaching higher end riding. In particular I'm trying to come up with some tasks/drills that will help students (including instructors) more firmly wrap their heads around the cause & effect relationship between the body and the board. Drills and tasks that allow for practice of a particular body movement linked to a board performance, that can then be applied to various riding situations. My students are comprised of intermediate guests to our mountain, as well as intermediate to advanced instructors on our mountain. We really want to OWN the concepts and skills that translate into great riding. So if any of you have any fun, creative, or just solid tasks, I would so appreciate any and all good ideas. Thanks so much.


For my instructors I like to take something simple that we teach beginners and work it into upper level riding. For example, do some side slipping and focus opening/closing the ankles to tilt the board. Then do the same thing in a Traverse, opening and closing the ankles to make the Traverse carved/skidded. Then do skidded turns to sideslip by using the ankles to lower the edge angle at the end of the turn, then do skidded turns to a carved Traverse by increasing edge angle with the ankles at the end of the turn. 
You can skip any of the parts in the middle depending on the group but everyone will have a solid idea how the can use their ankles to regulate edge angle
That's just one example. You could also have them do some carved turns and then make a triple edge change between turns using the ankles. 

For a drill, a fun one for developing down unweighting
is to make gs carves but connect the carve tracks so there is no gap between them at the edge change. I gave you the what and the why for that but you can figure out the how!


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Snowolf said:


> Rider3, welcome!
> 
> Since you are are a level 2, I wont go into details right now but feel free to ask how I use these drill and introduce them. Obviously as a level 2 you understand the concept of teaching and presenting things in the static, simple, complex and task model so you should have no problem coming up with a lesson plan. Some of the tings I like to use with my intermediates going to advanced that really help them with both becoming dynamic in their riding movements and improving their overall riding are as follows:
> 
> ...


Thanks a ton snowolf, just printed this off for my own reference. No, not for coaching but for learning! :thumbsup::laugh:


----------



## rider3 (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks Snowolf. I'm familiar with most of these drills, but it was a good refresher, as I've stopped using some of those drills for some reason. The leapers are one I haven't played with much, so I'm looking forward to giving those a go.

I love the pivot slips, we do a version called picture box turns where we don't actually change edges but steer the nose down into the fall line, bring the board back across the fall line, then steer the tail down, all the while keeping our upper body faced down the fall line. The picture box part comes from creating a "frame" with our hands, stretching them out in front of us and putting an object inside that is directly down the fall line. as we pivot the board underneath us, we try to keep the object in our frame - if you get upper body movement, you lose the object. You've probably used that one.  

We also do a pretty cool little static drill I'll offer up in return - it may not be new to y'all, but I just learned it. Pair up two people. Have one with their board on, one off. Person with board is on their heel edge, person without stands in front of them with one foot jammed up underneath the other person's board. The person with their board on then twists the front of the board down toward the toe edge, starting with the front foot, until the board meets the snow and begins to turn, then follows with the back foot to bring the back of the board around. Great for really showing how the front foot can be used to create a strong/smooth initiation move, and the back foot can add steering and shaping to the turn. Might be hard to picture, but putting it into practice is fun. Thanks again.


----------



## rider3 (Mar 14, 2013)

jlm1976 said:


> For my instructors I like to take something simple that we teach beginners and work it into upper level riding. For example, do some side slipping and focus opening/closing the ankles to tilt the board. Then do the same thing in a Traverse, opening and closing the ankles to make the Traverse carved/skidded. Then do skidded turns to sideslip by using the ankles to lower the edge angle at the end of the turn, then do skidded turns to a carved Traverse by increasing edge angle with the ankles at the end of the turn.
> You can skip any of the parts in the middle depending on the group but everyone will have a solid idea how the can use their ankles to regulate edge angle
> That's just one example. You could also have them do some carved turns and then make a triple edge change between turns using the ankles.
> 
> ...


can not WAIT to try the triple edge change and hopefully i'll have the "how" for connecting the tracks figured out here shortly. thanks so much.


----------

